# My goldfish the bottom feeder



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Today I fed my goldfish and I noticed that he was following my cory cat around the tank and eating only off the bottom. He doesn't go higher then about 5 inches usually. I just looked at him and he was following my cory cat to the top. He follows my cory EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww, sweet fishy friends! 

(Goldfish _are _scavengers, and like to forage around the bottom. That's why you need very round and not-too-small gravel, otherwise they might injure or chose themselves.)

That's so cute, though! *squees*


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was in bed and looked at my tank and they were swiming together. I don't know how I can keep them together. They'll probably be lonely.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

What temperature is your tank?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

about 20 C. You can do the converting if you'd like?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I moved him.


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Aww, they sounded like great friends. 
Why did you move them???


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

All goldfish scavenge. You have it at a good temp for goldfish so that should be fine. What size tank are they in? 
All mine are always following each other picking off the bottom. If I feed them they all come racing to the top to eat though but as soon as the food starts sinking they go look at the bottom. I don't have cory cats with them although I heard they are good tank mates. I have plecos and the plecos would rather be left alone and the goldfish sometimes just bother them. But none have been aggressive or anything.


----------

